# Recycling leftover materials



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Businesses are not good nowadays. A cousin of mine reduced the size of his offices due to the economic recession and, having no space for the leftover materials he asked to me to keep them in my garage. I wanted to buy the materials but he decided to give me all of them in exchange of some items I had at home.
Among the materials there were three planks of 15mm thick agglomerate along with several sections of the same material, several pieces of 3mm hardboard covered with a blue high pressure laminate, pine slats and a grill for barbecues.
Most of the pinewood was used to make the second high chair for Sabrina (posted here recently).
The agglomerate came timely for the construction of new kitchen wall cabinets for my daughter. This is a WIP.
Since the 3mm hardboard are not easy to find locally and when you do the prices are abusive, I decided to recover them to use as the back cover for the cabinets by removing the HPL. I have made this before with small pieces so I started with the smallest one. Taken all the precautionary measurements, since I used gasoline as solvent for the contact cement glue, I accomplished the job and additionally, I got some pieces of blue HPL that will be used, after a meticulous clean process, for areas non exposed to the view.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Alexis, DO NOT EVER USE GASOLINE INDOORS! The laminate comes off easily with a normal household clothing iron, and you can protect the laminate/iron with a paper bag.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Alexis I've used the laminate for drawer runners in the past. They work very well. A strip under each drawer side and and a strip on each drawer support on the carcass. If they get a little sticky you just have to rub the ones on the drawer with paraffin (candle wax) and they slide good again.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Alexis, I love the tiled floor of your outdoor work area. I imagine clean up must be a 'breeze'. Do you worry about chemical spills on the tiles?


----------



## tidyswoop (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi, that's a great idea to be economical and a budget savvy thing but be careful too with the gasoline that you use.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Pierre; exterior and interior tile flooring is the standard in Central and South America.
It's cool to walk on and unaffected by rot, water, and insects.
It's easy for any one to hand mix and pour a slab, then tile over. Tile's cheap and so is labour.
Wood or lino are not a really great idea down there.


----------



## SusanneX16 (Nov 4, 2016)

Nice way of recycling things...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Zero Waste*



SusanneX16 said:


> Nice way of recycling things...


Susanne; you probably noticed that Alexis is posting from Venezuela. Almost everything down there is either in short supply or not available. Our guy Alexis is a saint in the Church of Recycling! Check out his past uploads and threads; you'll be amazed.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Dang, and all this time, I thought recycling pallets were hard work!


----------



## antgarcia (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi, amazing way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Making do with what you have. Thanks for sharing this, but do try using an iron and paper bag next time. It is just too easy to injure yourself with gasoline.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Alexis, you are impressive as always with your ingenuity. You make me feel bad about complaining how far I have to drive to get my materials.

I cannot wait to see what comes out of your workplace next.


----------



## bob817 (Dec 4, 2015)

I know how it gets with recycling, I'm Always recycling something that was once something!


----------

